# Found this little girl (Guess the breed )



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I found this girl roaming my yard she is awfully cute but not sure what she could be. My guess would be beagle / Jack Russell mix but that's just a guess. Had her for about two weeks now what a sweet little lady 

The funny thing is she has bigger ears then my two shepherds 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

my gosh those are big ears! maybe some Beagle from the color and ticking - but I don't see Jack Russel....the ears now....what has ears like that????? Basenji??? probably so many mixed generations that no one could say! Cute as a button tho!!!!  

Lee


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I know I just can't get over those ears 
I can't help but to smile when I see her she has such character 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

She almost looks corgi and maybe beagle. Definitely corgi though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

corgi works for me!!! that is the breed I was trying to think of ... the ears and the color work....with something finer boned and longer legged

Lee


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, gotta love the ears!

Did she have the collar on when she showed up or did you put it on her?

She looks awfully content! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Definitely could be Corgi /beagle, Yeah that works 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Yeah, gotta love the ears!
> 
> Did she have the collar on when she showed up or did you put it on her?
> 
> ...


We put it on her, we also posted ads and put up flyers.. She did not have any problem adjusting it's amazing so we shall see what happens with her 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> We put it on her, we also posted ads and put up flyers.. She did not have any problem adjusting it's amazing so we shall see what happens with her
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


Did you take her toi a vet to see if she has a microchip?

I found a GSD once and she was chipped. The owners were very clear they did not want her. I found her a good home.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

trcy said:


> Did you take her toi a vet to see if she has a microchip?
> 
> I found a GSD once and she was chipped. The owners were very clear they did not want her. I found her a good home.


No chip, if noone claims her I just might keep her if my hubby allows it which he will because he won't hear the end of it with me 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I can definitely see corgi in her... her face, her expression... and those ears!  She's adorable and looks very sweet. I'm glad you brought her in!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes corgi, that's what I see, and I love those ears


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah I drive my hubby crazy because whenever I see a dog roaming I'll always stop what I'm doing and chase them down 

I can't leave an animal to fend for themselves, it just breaks my heart.
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> We put it on her, we also posted ads and put up flyers.. She did not have any problem adjusting it's amazing so we shall see what happens with her
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


A couple of years ago I helped a friend rescue a little Yorkie mix that was running around a job site and was in danger of getting run over. I kept him with me until my friend's shift was over. 

He was a sweet little dog with great manners and asked each time he needed to go out to potty.

My friend went door to door trying to find out who he belonged to and kept checking the local paper to see if he was posted as missing.

No one ever claimed him and he transitioned into their home easily and quickly and has been a much beloved member of the family ever since.

It was nice of you to take her in. She looks like a sweetheart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> A couple of years ago I helped a friend rescue a little Yorkie mix that was running around a job site and was in danger of getting run over. I kept him with me until my friend's shift was over.
> 
> He was a sweet little dog with great manners and asked each time he needed to go out to potty.
> 
> ...


So far she's good with my two dogs cats and even my kids , so she would be. Keeper if all continues on this path ..


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Another vote for corgi/beagle. Definitely corgi ears and beagle tail (complete with the white tip on the end.)


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I had a rat terrier with ears like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

All I can tell you for sure is that beagle boy would LOVE her!!! She is a doll.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh that look's like Corgi ears to me! Here's mine a year ago....if you can believe I think they've actually gotten bigger! lol


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Oh that look's like Corgi ears to me! Here's mine a year ago....if you can believe I think they've actually gotten bigger! lol


That is 1cute dog 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> All I can tell you for sure is that beagle boy would LOVE her!!! She is a doll.


Oops! Left out an important word. "MY" My beagle boy would LOVE her! HA! She definitely looks like a keeper. If she does have beagle in her, she will most likely love other dogs. Beagles are very pack oriented and love the company of other dogs. When I asked the shelter if my beagle mix was being housed with other dogs and how he did with them, the response was, "Yes, he is being housed with other dogs and he LOVES them." It is always nice to have a dog that loves other dogs. Makes life so much easier. I hope you get to keep her.

Dani, Your corgi is GORGEOUS!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Oops! Left out an important word. "MY" My beagle boy would LOVE her! HA! She definitely looks like a keeper. If she does have beagle in her, she will most likely love other dogs. Beagles are very pack oriented and love the company of other dogs. When I asked the shelter if my beagle mix was being housed with other dogs and how he did with them, the response was, "Yes, he is being housed with other dogs and he LOVES them." It is always nice to have a dog that loves other dogs. Makes life so much easier. I hope you get to keep her.
> 
> Dani, Your corgi is GORGEOUS!


Oh Thank you so much for the info  she loves the other two so your are right she prefers to be with them most of the time. It's funny because she can keep up with them and matches them energy wise. And Yes it is blessing having a dog that loves other dogs although my two shepherds also like other dogs. I once had a pitbull and she didn't like other dogs and it was exhausting going out with her lol.. 

I hope noone claims her because so far she is fitting right in, and I really like her temperament and I would miss her. She already has me hooked 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Corgis are sawed off GSDs. They are tough and smart little buggers. You outta see em around cattle, fearless.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 30, 2013)

awww...Corgi ears....and then a mix of all thing wonderful..too cute


----------



## Audrey (Oct 30, 2013)

brembo said:


> Corgis are sawed off GSDs. They are tough and smart little buggers. You outta see em around cattle, fearless.



Love it..and true!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

brembo said:


> Corgis are sawed off GSDs. They are tough and smart little buggers. You outta see em around cattle, fearless.


Yea she has no fear, she even gets into the rough housing with my other two and most definitely does not back down lol








Audrey said:


> awww...Corgi ears....and then a mix of all thing wonderful..too cute


Thank you, she has such a cute face I can't stop kissing her 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Wait till you see the Corgi roll. You'll know it when you see it. it'll twist the GSDs into knots.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

brembo said:


> Wait till you see the Corgi roll. You'll know it when you see it. it'll twist the GSDs into knots.


I will keep an eye out for that lol 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

She reminds me of a Corgi/Sheltie/Rat Terrier mix


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

GermanShepherdDog said:


> She reminds me of a Corgi/Sheltie/Rat Terrier mix


I dont know about the Sheltie part, my dog before was a sheltie and this colors would be more prominent on this dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to guess Corgi/Austrailian Cattle Dog mix because of the spots on her legs, My friend's ACD mix has the same spotting.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute!! I also see Corgi/beagle.


----------

